

Anatomy of a Classic - Grim Fandango - andygeers
http://www.geero.net/2008/11/anatomy-of-a-classic.html

======
almost
Now that is just cool. Grim Fandango was absolutely awesome. I'd love to see
the same thing for Day of the Tentacle though!

Now I've got to go find my old copy and play through again...

~~~
andygeers
Yeah, a Day of the Tentacle equivalent would be amazing! I think there's just
something really special about seeing history in the making like this - seeing
some such great games were made

~~~
jcl
I'd love to see the original Maniac Mansion design doc, too. The influence of
the choice of characters on the solution path gave it one of the most complex
game designs in the adventure genre.

------
nihilocrat
_into such a simple representation that conveys so much information in such a
succinct way._

 _Techniques such as the puzzle flow diagram is an incredibly useful tool_

I hope he knows that all game designers have to "convey so much information in
a succinct way". He can commend Schafer for his craftsmanship, but the format
of the game design document is hardly Schafer's own genius invention.

To his merit, though, we mere mortals hardly ever get to see this sort of
internal documentation, even decades after a game is released. The gaming
industry is unfortunately one of the more secretive industries in the tech
world. Carmack and others have open-sourced their code, so it's nice to see
the designers stepping up and offering their work as well.

------
gommm
Now I just have to spend some time reading the pdf and replaying the game....

I'd love to get the equivalent for zak mac kraken, day of the tentacle, monkey
island and basically any of the old lucas art/lucas film games ....

------
yters
Link to the pdf:

[http://www.doublefine.com/themes/site_themes/default/freestu...](http://www.doublefine.com/themes/site_themes/default/freestuff/GrimPuzzleDoc_small.pdf)

~~~
biohacker42
Thank you.

